# Rennräder vitus 979 zx1!!! Sammler/liebhaber aufgepasst!!!



## Al Carbone (3. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150349318737

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150349314562


ihr könnt mir auch gern preisvorschläge per pm machen... forum-mitglieder bekommen spezialpreise - ich will die guten stücke nur nicht fürn appel und n ei inner bucht verramschen, dafür sind beide einfach zu selten...
also lasst einfach mal hören


----------

